# 32 inch led/lcd under 25k



## abhijeet2021 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

Kindly list some good lcd/led around 32 inches for max 25k. I saw vu 32 inch led at 23k at croma. Other listing i would appreciate

any reply for this

how is aoc led 32'' for 25.4k model LE32W037M

AOC LED TV


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd advice 32" LG LK430. That's not exactly in your budget, but is a good TV. should cost around 29k


----------

